# My First MAC Haul with a PRO Card!  Adios Xmas Bonus!



## amyzon (Dec 6, 2008)

The breakdown is:

Eyeshadows:
Omega
Samoa Silk
Juiced
Fig.1
Juxt
Gorgeous Gold
Freshwater
Steamy

Blushes:
Coy Girl
Peachy Keen
+ I finally had enough blushes that I bought a blush palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Studio Fix Concealer
Foolishly Fab Plushglass
Ravishing Lipstick (Officer Jenny this was the BEST recommendation EVER!)
Technakohl Liner in Brownborder

Shopping-gasm much?  I was in MAC for over an hour, easy.  I was a hot mess of swatches.  So many new colors to play with!!  I am so satisfied.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 6, 2008)

You picked some great colors!! Love it all


----------



## amyzon (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks lady!


----------



## glassy girl (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 6, 2008)

delicous


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 6, 2008)

awsome haul.. enjoy it


----------



## nunu (Dec 6, 2008)

enjoy your goodies!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 6, 2008)

Great Haul! Enjoy!


----------



## animacani (Dec 6, 2008)

What is the blush called that is under peachykeen? Love it!


----------



## amyzon (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_What is the blush called that is under peachykeen? Love it!_

 

That's Melba - I LOVE it - beautiful matte peach!  

Thanks guys!


----------



## animacani (Dec 8, 2008)

Ah , I already have Melba =P haha.. Is peachykeen similar to Mleba by the way?  I want peachykeen but im scared its too similar!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 8, 2008)

Great haul! 
I recently bought Juiced too. It looks delicious next to Fig. 1!


----------



## amyzon (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Great haul! 
I recently bought Juiced too. It looks delicious next to Fig. 1! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ooooooo  Thanks for the tip -- I will have to try that out tomorrow!!! 

Today I used Gorgeous on the inner lid, Juxt on the middle, Steamy in the crease, (Mink and Sable under lash line and Rice Paper for Highlight)  It came out so friggin gorgeous.  I am very pleased with my haul so far


----------



## amyzon (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Ah , I already have Melba =P haha.. Is peachykeen similar to Mleba by the way?  I want peachykeen but im scared its too similar!_

 
Weird how it's hard to recognize colors you already have sometimes right?  I do the same damn thing... Peachykeen is vastly different... It's has shimmer where Melba is a matte, and Peachykeen has coral tones.  It's HOT, I could forsee using it very regularly.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh sorry I meant on your picture! 
But I bought Juiced to combine it with Evening Aura and Nocturnelle or Fig. 1.


----------



## jdechant (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_Ooooooo Thanks for the tip -- I will have to try that out tomorrow!!! 

Today I used Gorgeous on the inner lid, Juxt on the middle, Steamy in the crease, (Mink and Sable under lash line and Rice Paper for Highlight) It came out so friggin gorgeous. I am very pleased with my haul so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sooo...then we shall be expecting an FOTD on this look rather soon?? Lol...


----------



## animacani (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_Weird how it's hard to recognize colors you already have sometimes right? I do the same damn thing... Peachykeen is vastly different... It's has shimmer where Melba is a matte, and Peachykeen has coral tones. It's HOT, I could forsee using it very regularly._

 
I know! Peachykeen is on my list now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   There is so many blushes that I want! Desert rose , peachykeen , trace gold , ambering rose , and I could go on the whole day!


----------



## amyzon (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Oh sorry I meant on your picture! 
But I bought Juiced to combine it with Evening Aura and Nocturnelle or Fig. 1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ohhh!!!  I meant you had already tried it that way!  But it sounds like you had already thought of that!  It never ceases me the combos y'all come up with -- truly inspiring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... I have done orange and purple - rule and violet pigment - where they blend it's this HOT fuschia - but I think I might try Juiced and Fig. 1 tomorrow!  Thanks for the idea chica!


----------



## n_c (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## amyzon (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_I know! Peachykeen is on my list now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   There is so many blushes that I want! Desert rose , peachykeen , trace gold , ambering rose , and I could go on the whole day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*types a memo in her blackberry for a few blushes to buy and kisses a few another check's spending money goodbye*  God you guys kill me... Oh well... That pro card is gonna be my salvation... Have you seen the 26 Blush palette available from Coastal Scents... I have GOT to get my hands on that!  22 bucks!


----------



## amyzon (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_Sooo...then we shall be expecting an FOTD on this look rather soon?? Lol..._

 

HELL YES.  In fact I might wipe it off tonight and have a do over to make it all fresh and new for some nice pictures


----------



## joshari (Dec 9, 2008)

Love it.  The whole point of a Christmas Bonus is to go out and spend it on MAC.  At least that is what I am trying to convince my boyfriend of.  Enjoy!


----------



## macbeautyyadix (Feb 14, 2014)

Lucky you !


----------

